# Monifieth or Arbroath?



## winks (Nov 8, 2019)

Taking a trip next week and wanting to go to the museums in Dundee.

Looking on Google Earth and other places the place on the front in Monifieth is a bit of a gamble because of the restricted access under the low and narrow railway bridge. Our Hobby 750 should go through ok but if anyone can give me a first hand opinion of it I'd be obliged. The other option is Arbroath Inchcape Park, which although a bit further away from Dundee is also on the railway link and has loads of access to pubs and cafes etc. Dundee itself does not look as attractive as these two but if someone knows different I would be pleased to hear from you.

Cheers

H


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 8, 2019)

3.2m clearance under the railway bridge. Most motorhomes should be OK.

Quick search it seems that your  'van is 2.79m height so shouldn't be a problem. 

Width is unlikely to be an issue; fold the mirrors if required.


----------



## winks (Nov 8, 2019)

Question answered, thank you.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.4807388,-2.8137765,3a,75y,180h,90t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sTfWAgaR8SAk2MUDW4TdvSw!2e0!6s//geo2.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=TfWAgaR8SAk2MUDW4TdvSw&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=78.26408&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192 

Going to the same place on the POI linked google earth is a different image.

Oh no it doesn't , but if you go a few metres down the road the motorhome gauge vanishes ...

Cheers

H


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 8, 2019)

That's a useful picture. Streetview often has multiple images of locations over time so this one may well be some years old.

It proves the point rather well. 

If in doubt ask your passenger to check for clearance whilst approaching the bridge ...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 8, 2019)

We stayed on Broughty Ferry  seafront on, Beach Crescent, just down from  my families home in the 40's  on the  end of Gray street .   I think you might not be welcom on the Esplanade  the other side of the castle but it is a big carpark with toilets, and in winter?????? maybe OK.


----------

